# vessel sink drain and faucet



## Remodeling (May 22, 2005)

If you are unable to find the extention, you may have to enlarge the hole in the countertop at the bottom by 1/2" to enable you to get the nut on.

Rich


----------



## Justin1635 (Nov 2, 2006)

i really find it hard to beleive that no suppliers can help you, and at the very least order something in for you.

id suggest taking the faucet, and a picture of the sink to somewhere. and see what they can do


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Post a picture or two on here.


----------



## Katmac (Nov 19, 2006)

Having a hard time posting pix - too large for forum. Will try later this morning. However, suggestion of cutting 1/2 inch deep larger hole into the counter may be my answer. The problem with ordering, what I've found over the last few days, is that the product catalogs don't give you the dimensions of the threading. Have a source to go to this morning to try again with the drain. I think the faucet connections are my biggest problem right now... finding some way to connect what I believe are metric connections to American. Any ideas on that? Thanks all!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Who makes this faucet? Brand Name?


----------



## Katmac (Nov 19, 2006)

I think it's *Cavalli. *It came with flex water line.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Katmac said:


> above-counter sink is the non-overflow drain but the threads are too short to install it - between the bowl and the counter depths, the threads don't reach under the counter to tighten.


The sink drain does not get tightened to the countertop bottom, you have the cut the hole larger then the drain assembly it's self. Then the sink gets caulked to top of countertop.

For faucet, did it not come with the supply lines needed and install directions?


----------



## Katmac (Nov 19, 2006)

OK, drain connection figured out. There is a nut that tightens the drain opening from sink to counter as well as caulking sink on counter..

Supply lines included, yes, but don't fit any standard shutoff connection.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

I have never encountered a metic connection, there is 1/2" compression, 3/8" compression, 1/2" IP connections.

Most connections on those type of faucets are set to accept 3/8" compression adaptors.

Sorry that all I can say about them.


----------



## sunflower (Jan 3, 2007)

Did you ever figure out how to connect to the shut off valve? I'm considering buying the same faucet off of ebay and I want to make sure we won't have any problems installing the faucet.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I work with Euro often. Yes, it's metric. The sweats will work with US tubing, the threads won't.

Your options are;

Buying and connecting Euro valves or,

Adapting the hose connections to US, my local hydraulic supply house charges $50 for this or,

Locate the sweat fittings and make your own adapters, Euro on one end and US on the other. This is the least expensive once you have located the Euro sweat fittings.

They also like 'O'-ring connections and threaded nuts that take special wrenches to tighten them.


----------



## Katmac (Nov 19, 2006)

Sunflower, yes I did figure out the sink connections... It was the difference between copper and iron threading?? don't remember the specifics now, but the seller ended up getting back to me. I got a couple of couplings ($5) at a plumbing supplier and was good to go. Ask the seller, and they should be able to provide the specs for you.


----------



## Cflower (Oct 14, 2007)

try www.irawoodonline.com


----------



## Rob123 (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought a vessel sink online and am having the same supply line connection problem.
They must be metric and three plumbing supply stores said that they cannot help me.
Help Please


----------



## stan 41943 (Feb 27, 2008)

Posted a similar european faucet problem on this site. The excellent response by Double A :thumbup: suggested using 3/8 compression which he used on Grohe and checking size with a micrometer. I found that the 3/8 sleeve was a tad large so I ordered 10mm compression fittings from a place called Maryland Metric. They seem to have everything but are no help whatsoever unless you know what you want.


----------



## robertok (Sep 21, 2010)

hi, Im in the same boat as you were. I bought a kitchen faucet on Ebay (nice faucet) but it has metric threading on the supply lines. I need to extend the supply lines to make it work and all the supply lines at the store are SAE and not metric. How did you ever solve this problem? Thanks in advance for the help.
-Robert
San Antonio, Texas


----------



## Youniverseonlin (Oct 12, 2010)

some of the plumbing items sold on ebay do not fit american standard. Some time it is worth asking the seller whether the products are american standard. I bought my bathroom sink faucets from oversea and when its time to install them, we realized that the stems were shorter than the ones that is built to the american standard. We had to buy extension for them.


----------

